# North Korean missile launched.



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2012)

Getting word that North Korea launched the Unha-3 missile about 10 minutes ago. Early word is that it failed and was destroyed. No confirmation of the test results yet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2012)

My guess is they'll blame somebody for it.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2012)

Well...

Not saying that we had anything to do with it, but...just sayin'


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh that's fookin' brilliant!!!!


----------



## parsifal (Apr 12, 2012)

North Korea. What can i say. they are a problem, A relic from the 1950s, and antique, and a nation with an enormous attitude. They have nucleart weapons and soon they will have a delivery vehicle. And they have a powerful friend. What do you do with nut jobs like that


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 12, 2012)

..you screw them to the maximum torque that you can apply.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2012)

You just never know how the "moon" is going to effect things...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2012)

They are reporting here that it was a failed launch and broke apart shortly after lift off. 

Just makes me want to laugh...

Of course I am sure the official NK press release will state that it was a controlled detonation to test a self destruct system, and this glorious weapon made by the hard working people of North Korea was a total success.  I am sure that someone in NK was executed after this.


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2012)

just hope pratice does not make perfect in this case !


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 13, 2012)

They don't always tell facts but have told a truth this time - they have neither will nor guts to make a war from the beginning.


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 13, 2012)

Do they have nuclear weapons ? I seem to remember a similiar failure on that also, a few years ago .


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2012)

They have tested plutonium weapons and the word is that the test they are preparing for right now is a uranium based weapon. Here's to hoping for another glorious...failure.

I would venture to guess that there are a number of submarines in the area looking for any of the wreckage. That might be a nice intelligence find.


----------



## Glider (Apr 13, 2012)

On the radio there was a nice little bit. The whole of Korea knew that it was going to be launched and there was much anticipation and it has to be said pride in what was being launched. When the official news went quiet there was some nervousness, the BBC reporter said that his minders were asking him if it had been launched yet and he was the one who told them that it had failed.


----------



## PJay (Apr 13, 2012)

I also wonder what the people of 'Best Korea' were told happened to their (er) magnificent rocket.
A guy on the BBC News channel said it looked like a crude POS.


----------



## Readie (Apr 17, 2012)

Ex Russian crap rockets failed...luckily for us.
NK really is a frightening asylum....
John


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes it is. And no more frightening than it is for their own citizens.


----------

